# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bought my pressurized system



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

FYI, just wanted to let you know that I have purchased my setup, and items are on the way. I bought the regulator combo unit from Custom Aquatic that spihunter mentioned on the old board (http://www.aquabotanic.com/boards/viewtopic.php?p=22762#22762).

Thank you to everyone who provided assistance.

-Ryan


----------



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

FYI, just wanted to let you know that I have purchased my setup, and items are on the way. I bought the regulator combo unit from Custom Aquatic that spihunter mentioned on the old board (http://www.aquabotanic.com/boards/viewtopic.php?p=22762#22762).

Thank you to everyone who provided assistance.

-Ryan


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Cool.







Let us know how the regulator works out. I've heard both good and bad about.


----------



## spihunter (Feb 1, 2003)

Ryan,

When you put the regulator on the tank make sure that the solenoid is pluged in and the black knob on the front is loose. When I first got mine I just stuck it on the cylinder and turned it on (like an idiot). I called the custom aquatic tech support and they got me stright.


----------



## Ryan Wright (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Paul. I've purchased a tank and found a place to fill it (see "Where to buy & fill CO2 tanks??"), and only have a couple more questions:

1. What do the gauges measure? What sort of information can I glean from them? How do I tell when the tank is empty?

2. Other than trial and error, how do I know how much CO2 to inject? I've got about 100 gallons of water (75 gallon tank, ~25-30 gallons in sump). I figured I'd start with one bubble every second and then work up or down from there. Does this sound good?


----------



## spihunter (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello Ryan,

The left gauge measures the pressure in the
cylinder and the right gauge is the working presure.

For a 75 gallon tank I would start with 1 bubble
every 3 seconds and work up from there.

See my tanks here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/paul25.html
and here:http://www.plantedtank.net/paul75.html
Paul Gallant(formerly spihunter)


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

To know how much CO2 you need to inject you need to call in sick from work. 
1. Turn on the lights, test the pH and let the lights run for about an hour. 
2. Then start the CO2 at a low setting. Wait about 1/2 hour and test your pH, and test your kH. 
3. Check the CO2 chart. If your CO2 levels are not around 20-30 ppm then feed some more gas into the tank and repeat this step till your CO2 levels are good. Then watch the bubble rate and test the tank every couple of hours. If it stays stable you are set.

Semper Fi


----------

